# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  الى الأخوة المصريين المتعاملين مع البنك الاهلى المصرى  هذا القسم برعاية    الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )   توقعات بنك TDS حول أسعار النفط الخام لنهاية عام 2023  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:11 م )   اتهام جديد لبورصة عملات رقمية شهيرة..تداول غير قانوني وأرباح مشكوك بها!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:41 ص )   تحول مفاجئ في نبرة الفيدرالي الأمريكي..ما الذي غيرته بيانات التضخم؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:32 ص )

## memo25

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اريد انا افتح حساب فى البنك الاهلى المصرى واريد اعرف الحد الادنى لفتح حساب جارى بالدولار والحد الادنى لفتح حساب بالجنيه المصرى وهل لو فتحت حساب بالجنيه المصرى يمكن السحب عليه ولا لزم يكون بادولار وشكرا  :Inlove:  :Inlove:   ملحوظة :- اخوكم لا يفقه شياء بامور البنوك  بسبب الحرمنيه والفوائد الربوية فهل حقا الحساب الجارى لا يتم فيه حساب ارباح على الايداع او خصم من الرصيد

----------


## elprince73

افتح دفتر توفير بالدولار احسن شىء علشان مفيش عليه مصاريف سنويه زى الحساب الجارى  بالتوفيق

----------


## memo25

> افتح دفتر توفير بالدولار احسن شىء علشان مفيش عليه مصاريف سنويه زى الحساب الجارى  بالتوفيق

 طيب كم الحد الادنى للفتح الدفتر وهل يمكن السحب من شركات الفوركس

----------


## Moo

شوف اخى الكريم ...انا مش متأكد من المعلومات بتاعتى لكن اعتقد بالنسبه للحد الادنى لفتح حساب بالجنيه المصرى لا تقل عن 1000 جنيه وتقدر تسجب منه عادى بالجنيه المصرى اما بالنسبه للحساب بالدولار فأنا لا اعرف صراحه مك الحد الدنى  
بالنسبه للحسابات الجاريه هى فعلا لا يتم حساب ارباح لها نهائى ولكن هناك بعض المصاريف الرمزيه السنويه على  الحساب  
حوالت ان افيدك قدر المستطاع ...عذار هذا كل ما لدى من معلومات

----------


## memo25

> شوف اخى الكريم ...انا مش متأكد من المعلومات بتاعتى لكن اعتقد بالنسبه للحد الادنى لفتح حساب بالجنيه المصرى لا تقل عن 1000 جنيه وتقدر تسجب منه عادى بالجنيه المصرى اما بالنسبه للحساب بالدولار فأنا لا اعرف صراحه مك الحد الدنى  
> بالنسبه للحسابات الجاريه هى فعلا لا يتم حساب ارباح لها نهائى ولكن هناك بعض المصاريف الرمزيه السنويه على  الحساب  
> حوالت ان افيدك قدر المستطاع ...عذار هذا كل ما لدى من معلومات

 اولا شكرا للردك يااخى والمقصود بالسحب ليس سحب من حسابى فى البنك بل سحبى من حسابى فى فكسول الى الحساب الخاص بالبنك لو فرضنا انه بالجنيه المصرى فى هذه الحاله هل يمكن ولا لزم يكون بالدولار ليمكننى السحب من فكسول

----------


## batttot

اخي الفاضل الحد الادني لفتح حساب جاري بالدولار هو 500 دولار 
والمصري  اعتقد 100 جنيه مصري  بس اتأكد من المصري اما الدولار  اكيد 500 دولار حد ادني للحساب الجاري ده كل اللي اعرفو  
انت تاخد كام صوره للبطاقه كده وتروح  خدمة العملا و عايز افتح حساب جاري بالدولار  
وهو هايقوم بالازم  بس ماتنساش تاخد الفلوس معاك زي ما عملت انا  ههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## batttot

اخي الكريم بالنسبه للفوركس يفضل التعامل بالدولار اي يكون حسابك بالدولار يكون افضل  بكثير في التعامل واسهل في السحب والايداع 
واكرر انا لسه فاتح حساب قريب الحد الادني  للحساب الجاري بالدولار  هو 500 دولار  
ولا يحتسب عليه فوائد خالص 
اتمني اكون افدتك ........

----------


## memo25

> اخي الفاضل الحد الادني لفتح حساب جاري بالدولار هو 500 دولار 
> والمصري  اعتقد 100 جنيه مصري  بس اتأكد من المصري اما الدولار  اكيد 500 دولار حد ادني للحساب الجاري ده كل اللي اعرفو  
> انت تاخد كام صوره للبطاقه كده وتروح  خدمة العملا و عايز افتح حساب جاري بالدولار  
> وهو هايقوم بالازم  بس ماتنساش تاخد الفلوس معاك زي ما عملت انا  ههههههههههههههههههههههه

 لا متقلقش مش هنسى  :Teeth Smile:  :Teeth Smile:  بس هل يمكنى سحب من فكسول على حساب جارى بالجنيه المصرى

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اولا شكرا للردك يااخى والمقصود بالسحب ليس سحب من حسابى فى البنك بل سحبى من حسابى فى فكسول الى الحساب الخاص بالبنك لو فرضنا انه بالجنيه المصرى فى هذه الحاله هل يمكن ولا لزم يكون بالدولار ليمكننى السحب من فكسول

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اذا الغرض من الحساب فى البنك التحويل والسحب من شركة الوساطة يجب ان يكون الحساب بالدولار لكي تقوم بالتحويل منه والسحب عليه , حالة واحده فقط يكون فيها الحساب مصري اذا قمت باستخراج بطاقة ائتمانية عليه ستقوم باستخدام البطاقة فى السحب والايداع ستضع القيمة فى حسابك بالمصري مثلا 300 $ ستضع 1650 جنيه مصري فى حسابك وتقوم بالايداع انولاين بقيمتهم 300$ .. 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
تحياتى وتقديري

----------


## elprince73

الحد الادنى للدفتر 50 دولار وممكن تسحب من الشركة طبعا وانا شخصيا بتعامل من 3 سنين

----------


## memo25

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اذا الغرض من الحساب فى البنك التحويل والسحب من شركة الوساطة يجب ان يكون الحساب بالدولار لكي تقوم بالتحويل منه والسحب عليه , حالة واحده فقط يكون فيها الحساب مصري اذا قمت باستخراج بطاقة ائتمانية عليه ستقوم باستخدام البطاقة فى السحب والايداع ستضع القيمة فى حسابك بالمصري مثلا 300 $ ستضع 1650 جنيه مصري فى حسابك وتقوم بالايداع انولاين بقيمتهم 300$ .. 
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
> تحياتى وتقديري

 شكرا لمرورك اخت رانيا وتوضيح الامر   

> الحد الادنى للدفتر 50 دولار وممكن تسحب من الشركة طبعا وانا شخصيا بتعامل من 3 سنين

 اخى الكريم البرنس هل يوجد حد اقصى للسحب ياعنى مثلا هل يمكننى سحب 2000$ ولا يوجد حد اقصى للسحب على الدفتر

----------


## elprince73

لا يوجد حد اقصى اخى

----------


## المحب للخير

> لا يوجد حد اقصى اخى

  طيب لو سحمت اخى بتحول منه ازاى وانا عندى 19 سنة فيه مشكلة وهل موجود بكل البنوك مع الشكر.

----------


## elprince73

> طيب لو سحمت اخى بتحول منه ازاى وانا عندى 19 سنة فيه مشكلة وهل موجود بكل البنوك مع الشكر.

 التحويل بيتم بكتابه طلب التحويل بالسحب من الدفتر بكل سهوله -اما بخصوص السن الله اعلم

----------


## المحب للخير

> التحويل بيتم بكتابه طلب التحويل بالسحب من الدفتر بكل سهوله -اما بخصوص السن الله اعلم

  أشكرك جدااااااااااااا.

----------


## m10000

ربنا يوفقق أخى فى مشوارك الفوركساوى 
1- الحساب لازم يكون بالدولار و يفضل حساب جارى 
2- الحد الأدنى للحساب 500 دولار ممكن تفتح بيهم الحساب و تسحبهم عالطول مفيش مشكلة بس سيب دولار ولا حاجة عشان الحساب يفضل مفتوح 
3-بالنسبة لان سنك أقل من 21 سنة فممكن أخوك أوا والدك او و الدتك أو أختك أى حد يعنى يكون أكبر من 21 سنة تخده معاك 
تفتح الحساب بأسمك و هو يكون وصى على الحساب 
للعلم هو اللى هيعمل التحويل و هيسحب من البنك كمان 
هتقولى طيب ما يفتح الحساب بأسمه أحسن 
 لازم الحساب اللى هيتم السحب عليه من الشركة يكون بنفس أسم مالك الحساب فى البنك 
و الأفضل لو حد كبير يفتح هو الحساب فى شركة الوساطة و البنك و أنت اللى تضارب على البلات فورم لغاية ما توصل 21 سنة
عشان الاجراءات تكون اسهل 
موفق باذن الله

----------


## المحب للخير

> ربنا يوفقق أخى فى مشوارك الفوركساوى  1- الحساب لازم يكون بالدولار و يفضل حساب جارى  2- الحد الأدنى للحساب 500 دولار ممكن تفتح بيهم الحساب و تسحبهم عالطول مفيش مشكلة بس سيب دولار ولا حاجة عشان الحساب يفضل مفتوح  3-بالنسبة لان سنك أقل من 21 سنة فممكن أخوك أوا والدك او و الدتك أو أختك أى حد يعنى يكون أكبر من 21 سنة تخده معاك  تفتح الحساب بأسمك و هو يكون وصى على الحساب  للعلم هو اللى هيعمل التحويل و هيسحب من البنك كمان  هتقولى طيب ما يفتح الحساب بأسمه أحسن  لازم الحساب اللى هيتم السحب عليه من الشركة يكون بنفس أسم مالك الحساب فى البنك  و الأفضل لو حد كبير يفتح هو الحساب فى شركة الوساطة و البنك و أنت اللى تضارب على البلات فورم لغاية ما توصل 21 سنة عشان الاجراءات تكون اسهل   موفق باذن الله

  تمام قوى كده بس انا سألت قبل كده وعرفت انهم بيخصموا مصاريف شهرية على الحساب الجارى بحدود 25 جنيه ولو مفيش فلوس بالحساب بيجمعوهم واول مبلغ يدخل للحساب يتم الخصم منه.

----------


## m10000

> تمام قوى كده بس انا سألت قبل كده وعرفت انهم بيخصموا مصاريف شهرية على الحساب الجارى بحدود 25 جنيه ولو مفيش فلوس بالحساب بيجمعوهم واول مبلغ يدخل للحساب يتم الخصم منه.

 أنا لما فتحت حساب محدش بلغنى ولا سحب منى حاجة كل شهر 
على العموم أسئل و أنت بتفتح الحساب و لو لقيت الحساب الجارى عليه مصاريف شهرية أفتح حساب توفير 
بالتوفيق

----------


## المحب للخير

> أنا لما فتحت حساب محدش بلغنى ولا سحب منى حاجة كل شهر  على العموم أسئل و أنت بتفتح الحساب و لو لقيت الحساب الجارى عليه مصاريف شهرية أفتح حساب توفير   بالتوفيق

  طيب فتحت ببنك إيه لان الكلام ده عند التجارى الدولى وشكرا جزيلا لك.

----------


## a77med

انا الصراحه فتحت حساب بالجنيه وبالدولار فى بنك الاهلى سوستيه جنرال وكان الحساب بدون فوائد ونسيت الحقيقى اذا كان جاى ولاتوفير ولكن للاسف كان كل شوية يخصموا منى فلوس كل 3 شهور بيخصموا مصاريف وكل سنه كذلك بيخصموا مش عارف ليه لغايه لما سحبت كل فلوسى من البنك وكان متبقى حوالى 100 جنيه تقريبا حجزوا عليها عشان بيقولولى ان عليا مديونات على الحساب وهيا المصاريف يعنى استغلال عينى عينك

----------


## medhat 2007

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته اخى الكريم انا اتعامل مع بنك اسكندرية منذ حوالى اربع سنوات و لم يطلبوا منى حد ادنى لفتح الحساب و ابلغونى ان 100 دولار كافية لفتح الحساب و لا توجد مصاريف شهرية ثابتة و لكن هناك كل فترة 3 شهور مصاريف كشف حساب و مراسلات و هى لا تتعدى 15 دولار كل شهر . و بخصوص التحويل من و الى شركات الفوركس لا توجد اى مشكلة اطلاقا و سحبت على البنك اكتر من مرة دون اى مشكلة  بخصوص السن ليس لدى علم الصراحة

----------


## memo25

> ربنا يوفقق أخى فى مشوارك الفوركساوى 
> 1- الحساب لازم يكون بالدولار و يفضل حساب جارى 
> 2- الحد الأدنى للحساب 500 دولار ممكن تفتح بيهم الحساب و تسحبهم عالطول مفيش مشكلة بس سيب دولار ولا حاجة عشان الحساب يفضل مفتوح 
> 3-بالنسبة لان سنك أقل من 21 سنة فممكن أخوك أوا والدك او و الدتك أو أختك أى حد يعنى يكون أكبر من 21 سنة تخده معاك 
> تفتح الحساب بأسمك و هو يكون وصى على الحساب 
> للعلم هو اللى هيعمل التحويل و هيسحب من البنك كمان 
> هتقولى طيب ما يفتح الحساب بأسمه أحسن 
>  لازم الحساب اللى هيتم السحب عليه من الشركة يكون بنفس أسم مالك الحساب فى البنك 
> و الأفضل لو حد كبير يفتح هو الحساب فى شركة الوساطة و البنك و أنت اللى تضارب على البلات فورم لغاية ما توصل 21 سنة
> ...

  

> تمام قوى كده بس انا سألت قبل كده وعرفت انهم بيخصموا مصاريف شهرية على الحساب الجارى بحدود 25 جنيه ولو مفيش فلوس بالحساب بيجمعوهم واول مبلغ يدخل للحساب يتم الخصم منه.

  

> أنا لما فتحت حساب محدش بلغنى ولا سحب منى حاجة كل شهر 
> على العموم أسئل و أنت بتفتح الحساب و لو لقيت الحساب الجارى عليه مصاريف شهرية أفتح حساب توفير 
> بالتوفيق

  

> انا الصراحه فتحت حساب بالجنيه وبالدولار فى بنك الاهلى سوستيه جنرال وكان الحساب بدون فوائد ونسيت الحقيقى اذا كان جاى ولاتوفير ولكن للاسف كان كل شوية يخصموا منى فلوس كل 3 شهور بيخصموا مصاريف وكل سنه كذلك بيخصموا مش عارف ليه لغايه لما سحبت كل فلوسى من البنك وكان متبقى حوالى 100 جنيه تقريبا حجزوا عليها عشان بيقولولى ان عليا مديونات على الحساب وهيا المصاريف يعنى استغلال عينى عينك

  

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته اخى الكريم انا اتعامل مع بنك اسكندرية منذ حوالى اربع سنوات و لم يطلبوا منى حد ادنى لفتح الحساب و ابلغونى ان 100 دولار كافية لفتح الحساب و لا توجد مصاريف شهرية ثابتة و لكن هناك كل فترة 3 شهور مصاريف كشف حساب و مراسلات و هى لا تتعدى 15 دولار كل شهر . و بخصوص التحويل من و الى شركات الفوركس لا توجد اى مشكلة اطلاقا و سحبت على البنك اكتر من مرة دون اى مشكلة  بخصوص السن ليس لدى علم الصراحة

 الف شكر على مروركم والمعلومات أن شاء الله افتح حساب توفير بسبب قلة الحد الادنى وعدم وجود اى رسوم شهرية عليه

----------

